# I have a little surprise for ya



## wasabi (Dec 8, 2005)

*Pass it on!*


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 8, 2005)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 8, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

>


 

oooooo, smarty britches


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

It just reminded me of this one crazy game that broke out one day while I was working at a book shop which also carried some toys in the children's book section... while we were recovering after the shop closed one colleague picked up a little rubber ducky from the floor and threw at the other yelling *"DUCK!!"* then we started to throw that poor ducky at each other ala dodgeball until the exasperated manager intervened....


----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2005)

hey, wasabi, why is there sand and a flip flop in my snowball?


----------



## wasabi (Dec 8, 2005)

*Bucky, here is where I got the snowball. Sorry about the sand and the flip flop.*


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 11, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am freezing!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grace


----------

